# Works you wish existed



## Charlie Mac (May 23, 2015)

Ok, what I mean is this. I really wish Schubert had written a piano concerto. Surely it would have been a thing of great beauty.

Do you have any similar thoughts?


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

If Mahler had composed any instrumental chamber music or concertos he'd possibly be my favourite composer..


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I keep trying to think of something before realising that there is probably more repertoire in existence that I don't know already. Contemporaries or Schubert with similar aesthetics who would have written a piano concerto here and there, operas by Dvorak other than Rusalka, a plethora of chamber music from the first half of the 19th century which always continue to impress me, countless new and original compositions being written all the time.....I can't find time to wish for something that wasn't composed when there's always 10 more new things just around the corner. 

That being said, I do wish for Sibelius's 8th symphony. 

That being said, I am unfamiliar with his Scaramouche......


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

First and foremost, a Brahms clarinet concerto. Based on the chamber music jewels he wrote for this instrument in his later years, that would have been awesome.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Scriabin's Mysterium...although I wouldn't want to accidentally summon the rebirth of the Universe.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish Beethoven had written a second opera.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

If only Wagner had written some symphonies or a requiem when he was in his prime.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Violin (or viola), cello and clarinet sonatas by Schoenberg.
A concerto by Webern.
A string quartet, quintet or sextet by Mahler.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Symphonies from Reger. His Sinfonietta and Serenade come closest in terms of dimensions so he was sort of getting there. He was only 43 when he died so had he been given another 10 years or so maybe he'd have got around to it - assuming he wanted to, of course (his orchestral works make up only about an eighth of his entire output).

Schubussy mentioned Mahler writing chamber works. Had Mahler lived longer the thought of a series of string quartets and sonatas written in his 50s and 60s has long tantalised me...

At least another opera from Shostakovich from the 1930s/40s instead of having to stay out of trouble by writing endless film scores. It's a shame he lost the motivation to complete _The Gamblers _as well due to Pravda's trashing of _Lady Macbeth_.

Hans Rott - anything!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Hildegarde Von Bingen: Multimedia work for chamber ensemble, tape and video.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I wish that Ravel had written a symphony. I imagine it would have the structural integrity of his String Quartet, and the imaginative orchestration of all his orchestral works.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Mozart wrote so many wonderful concertos for almost every instrument, but he never wrote one for the cello. And maybe a piano concerto from Berg to see if it would have rivaled his violin concerto.


----------



## Epilogue (Sep 20, 2015)

> If only Wagner had written some symphonies or a requiem when he was in his prime.


Ooh boy, I thank God that he didn't.

On the other hand, a Brahms opera might have been interesting.

Also: I wish Gershwin had written that string quartet he mentioned to Schoenberg.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Having had a very successful career as an opera conductor and with writing symphonies full of intense drama, it's always been puzzling to me why Mahler never composed at least one opera. I'm sure he must have felt he had it in him and probably would have had he lived longer.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

More chamber music by Messiaen, specially one string quartet at least.
More clarinet concertos by Mozart.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Andolink said:


> Having had a very successful career as an opera conductor and with writing symphonies full of intense drama, it's always been puzzling to me why Mahler never composed at least one opera. I'm sure he must have felt he had it in him and probably would have had he lived longer.


The closest he came was finishing Weber's Die Drei Pintos. This has actually been a topic of discussion for some time. La Grange devotes a few paragraphs to it in his Mahler biography. I forget the details of what he said on the issue, but my own thoughts (which may be unconsciously ripped off) are that despite the strongly dramatic content of his works, Mahler was tied to ideas and forms of absolute music and would have had a difficult time writing great theater in spite of his love for Wagner and Mozart. He would also have needed to either find a satisfactory libretto (always a difficult prospect) or write one himself (in his younger years, he had actually written an opera libretto).


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Andolink said:


> Having had a very successful career as an opera conductor and with writing symphonies full of intense drama, it's always been puzzling to me why Mahler never composed at least one opera. I'm sure he must have felt he had it in him and probably would have had he lived longer.


Exactly what I was thinking. I always found it curious as to why he never did. Based off his choral writing, songs, and his melodies, I'm sure it would have been fantastic

I'd love to hear a Scriabin piano concerto from his later period. Something mystical


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

There is more in the repertoire than I know. It's possible some of these pieces exist. These are pieces I'd like to hear. Some have already been mentioned, I reiterate: 

Mahler Violin Concerto - I remember someone here mentioned that a fragment does exist, or at the very least Mahler contemplated it. 

Ravel Violin Concerto - though he is quoted as saying "why should I write a violin concerto? Mendelssohn already wrote one!"

Schubert Piano Concerto - though his best work is his chamber music

Beethoven Cello Concerto - the Triple Concerto doesn't count as as even partial credit.

Mahler String Symphony / Serenade for Strings - love the Adagio in the Fifth Symphony, but it's not enough, I want more.

Sibelius 8th Symphony - it used to exist, why oh why did he have to burn it?

Grieg Symphony - I know he was mostly writing miniatures, but a small symphony would be lovely to hear

Brahms Cello Concerto - The double concerto is partial credit, but for full marks we need a full dedicated concerto. 

Brahms 5th Symphony - Four simply isn't enough.

Wagner Symphony - I like his overtures and orchestral music, I'd like to hear more.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

senza sordino said:


> Mahler Violin Concerto - I remember someone here mentioned that a fragment does exist, or at the very least Mahler contemplated it.


There was an April Fool's joke about such a thing. As far as I know, that's it.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Cosmos said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I always found it curious as to why he never did. Based off his choral writing, songs, and his melodies, I'm sure it would have been fantastic
> 
> I'd love to hear a Scriabin piano concerto from his later period. Something mystical


Well Prometheus is close.....


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I guess I can demand as much as I want since it won't happen.

From Schubert:
- 5 Piano Concertos
- 1 each Violin and Double Violin Concerto
- An Oboe Concerto (He wrote some sublime symphonic lines for the Oboe)
- Finished Symphonies 7,8,10, and sketches of at least 2 others.
- Any number of random works utilizing his end of life counterpoint training. Once he had cut his teeth here, look out Hammerklavier


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish Tchaikovsky had written at least one other ballet, maybe one called _Cinderella_. If he had, I have no doubt that it would've been one of my four favorite ballets, just as his three are my three most favorite.

I also wish Rachmaninov had written more piano concerti. Maybe another one in the style of the 2nd & 3rd.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Scarlatti should have composed more keyboard sonatas


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

*Boulez*: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major _"Romanza"_ in 6 movements

I. Allegretto: molto espressivo
II. Adagissimo: Appassionata e Dolce
III. Moderato: Cantabile
IV. Lento: Misterioso e Solenne
V. Allegro maestoso e con brio
VI. Largo: Tranquillio


----------



## Epilogue (Sep 20, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Scarlatti should have composed more keyboard sonatas


Ha! (And evidently I have to put more here before I can post that expression of appreciation, so there we go.)

Edit: Of course now I see I could have just waited to say something about Skilmarilion's too, which is also pretty great.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A second piano concerto from both Schumann and Grieg so they wouldn't always be joined at the hip. 

Also, imagine what Beethoven might have done with a Requiem! Of course there is Missa Solemnis. I suppose that might be similar.

Just more works in general from Schoenberg, especially chamber works. I feel that chamber lends clarity to his modern style that large orchestra glosses over or blurs. I think I already have most of the Schoenberg chamber works and there are not many.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Wagner setting The Horst Wessel lied.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Wagner setting The Horst Wessel lied.


Karl Marx setting the Horst Wessel song would be way better though.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Schubert is dominating this thread, for good reason.

From him, I want a piano concerto, an opera or oratorio or orchestral song cycle, maybe a clarinet concerto, and some chamber music involving piano, strings and winds (like Brahms' or Mozart's clarinet trios). Or a clarinet quintet for that matter.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> Schubert is dominating this thread, for good reason.
> 
> From him, I want a piano concerto, an opera or oratorio or orchestral song cycle, maybe a clarinet concerto, and some chamber music involving piano, strings and winds (like Brahms' or Mozart's clarinet trios). Or a clarinet quintet for that matter.


He composed 16 operas and at least one oratorio Lazarus.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> Grieg Symphony - I know he was mostly writing miniatures, but a small symphony would be lovely to hear


Grieg did compose a symphony.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

... and it is not that good (an early work).


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> ... and it is not that good (an early work).


There is worse music.
If someone mean a good one they should say it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There was also a 2012-thread on the subject http://www.talkclassical.com/20622-what-do-you-wish.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

2015:


Art Rock said:


> First and foremost, a Brahms clarinet concerto. Based on the chamber music jewels he wrote for this instrument in his later years, that would have been awesome.


2012:


Art Rock said:


> Brahms - Clarinet concerto. Given his late masterpieces in clarinet chamber music , this would have been awesome.


At least I'm consistent.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin - something orchestral, a section of Mysterium, another symphony or symphonic poem... anything would've been amazing. How about a piece composed for the ANS synthesizer?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

mmsbls said:


> Mozart wrote so many wonderful concertos for almost every instrument, but he never wrote one for the cello. And maybe a piano concerto from Berg to see if it would have rivaled his violin concerto.


I'd love a cello concerto by Mozart, a violin concerto(from his later years, not that the ones from his teens aren't great), and a completed Requiem and C minor mass. You might be interested in this fragment from Mozart's Salzburg years if you haven't already heard it, a first movement from an incomplete Sinfonia Concertante in A for violin, viola, and cello. Not quite a cello concerto but the closest thing we have to it:


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Unaccompanied sonatas for violin, viola, or cello by Beethoven.
More piano concertos by Mozart.
As mentioned already, string quartets by Mahler would have been wonderful.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Sloe said:


> He composed 16 operas and at least one oratorio Lazarus.


I didn't know about the oratorio.

I'm aware of the operas and recently tried to listen to one all the way through (Die Zwillingsbruder), but got bored pretty fast. I still think Schubert was just getting started when he died.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

A completed Mahler Tenth would have been nice.(Completed by Mahler, that is, and not Deryck Cooke. Whose realisation I love by the way.)


----------



## Tasto solo (Sep 7, 2015)

Numbers 3,4 and 5 of the Mass cycle "Missae Ultimae" by Jan Dismas Zelenka. We only have manuscripts for numbers 1,2 and 6, Missa dei Patris, Missa dei Filii and Missa Omnium Sanctorum respectively. Since most other works from that final period of his life have been preserved thanks to his patroness, Maria Josepha of Saxony, all indications are that the three remaining masses of the cycle were never completed (or even started). Judging by the 3 we did get, the mind boggles what Zelenka planned for the rest of the cycle!

But let us see the cup half full, not empty and enjoy the fabulous 3 masses which are now being recognized for their immense qualities of originality, energy and spirituality!

1: Missa dei Patris - 



2: Missa dei Filii - 



6: Missa Omnium Sanctorum -


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

A Beethoven viola concerto and a Mozart electroacoustic work would be nice.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> .... and would have had a difficult time writing great theater in spite of his love for Wagner and Mozart. He would also have needed to either find a satisfactory libretto (always a difficult prospect) or write one himself (in his younger years, he had actually written an opera libretto).


And he revised _Das Klangende Lied_ significantly before it was even performed, correct? Not sure if that was just Mahler's scrupulous editing or instead a sign that the composition had the necessary seeds to exist as something far larger (than it already is).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Avey said:


> And he revised _Das Klangende Lied_ significantly before it was even performed, correct? Not sure if that was just Mahler's scrupulous editing or instead a sign that the composition had the necessary seeds to exist as something far larger (than it already is).


Actually, all of the changes he made before the first performance (and publication) were for simplification and cutting down the original, which is nearly twice as long and far more extravagantly scored.


----------



## Winged Wolf (Aug 22, 2015)

I shall be boring and say, a 10th Beethoven symphony as well as a completion of Schubert's Unfinished symphony. And a completed third Piano Concerto by Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

A complete Concert à quatre and a Requiem by Messiaen.
A late piano concerto and more sonatas for various instruments by Debussy.
A Beethoven Cello Concerto.
A Berg or Schoenberg Viola Concerto.
A Requiem by Rameau.
A Piano Quintet by Ravel.
Anything by Schubert.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As a supplement to 2012



> that Nielsen had been able to finish his project of 5 wind concertos, not 2, meaning that there would be some for bassoon, horn and oboe too.
> 
> - Mahler had made a violin concerto - for real, I mean ...
> (( vs. http://inkpot.com/classical/mahvncon.html ))
> ...


- more Brahms piano concertos

- more chamber works by Mahler

- more piano and chamber works by Delius

- a big symphony (biggger than Sinfonietta and The Danube) and more string quartets by Janacek

- some late piano concertos by Wagner


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Above all, I would want at least 5 string quartets by Mahler. More than any hypothetical work by Beethoven.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

isorhythm said:


> I didn't know about the oratorio.
> 
> I'm aware of the operas and recently tried to listen to one all the way through (Die Zwillingsbruder), but got bored pretty fast. I still think Schubert was just getting started when he died.


Maybe you should try again with Fierrabras or Alfonso und Estrella. Both very enjoyable in spite of the weakness of the librettos, which is anyway the main problem with Schubert's operas.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd like some Mozart cello sonatas and some more Schubert late-style chamber works.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Maybe you should try again with Fierrabras or Alfonso und Estrella. Both very enjoyable in spite of the weakness of the librettos, which is anyway the main problem with Schubert's operas.


I don´t think the libretto of Alfonso und Estrella is that bad but I got tired of listening to it after a few times. But one time is enjoyable.


----------



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

Anything for solo guitar or small ensembles including guitar by any of the greats ...


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

A 6th piano concerto by Beethoven.. and a 3rd by Chopin.. Even though I think that Chopin had difficulty to find harmonies in the orchestra..


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Schubussy said:


> If Mahler had composed any instrumental chamber music or concertos he'd possibly be my favourite composer..


The "chamber works" are in the symphonies.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

johankillen said:


> A 6th piano concerto by Beethoven..


Beethoven actually began a 6th PC in about 1814, in D minor. If memory serves, he actually completed the 1st movement exposition in full score, but then gave it up. I believe that those who have examined it thought it was somewhat pedestrian, and Beethoven may have felt the same.

Now about that Cello Concerto...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Schoenberg: The 24 Preludes and Fugues (1947); Chamber Symphonies 3-12
Mahler: Ten Short Tone Poems; the Complete Piano Sonatas (35 of them); The Complete String Trios (12); 114 Short Songs
Messiaen: Quatre etudes de rythme vols. II-XX
Boulez: Fifty Short Orchestral Pieces
Barraque: The Complete 20 Piano Sonatas
Mozart: The Atonal Years, "For A Mad King"
Bach: The Complete Chorales (discovered in scrap paper)
Stockhausen: Zeitmasse parts 2-20
Stravinsky: The Undiscovered 12-tone works, 17 portfolios


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Violin Concertos for Handel.

I wish Janacek wrote more chamber music.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

johankillen said:


> A 6th piano concerto by Beethoven.. and a 3rd by Chopin.. Even though I think that Chopin had difficulty to find harmonies in the orchestra..


According to Wikipedia, Chopin's Allegro de concert was originally the first movement of a projected third concerto.

What I'd love to see from Chopin are more works written in keys other than Db, Bb minor, E, C# minor, Ab, and F minor. Seriously, these six keys alone amount to like half of his output.


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

How about the completion of Debussy's planned 6-sonata cycle?


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

calvinpv said:


> What I'd love to see from Chopin are more works written in keys other than Db, Bb minor, E, C# minor, Ab, and F minor. Seriously, these six keys alone amount to like half of his output.


Why do you put so much focus at the key? I'm pretty new to classical music and this forum but not to music in general. I'm just interested in whats the point is. Sorry for my bad english!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> There is more in the repertoire than I know. It's possible some of these pieces exist. These are pieces I'd like to hear. Some have already been mentioned, I reiterate:
> 
> Mahler Violin Concerto - I remember someone here mentioned that a fragment does exist, or at the very least Mahler contemplated it.
> 
> ...


Grieg did write a symphony (pretty well done also), and Wagner wrote two, but that was when he was much younger and a fledgling composer. That said, I wish that:


*Glazunov* completed his Ninth Symphony, for it shows the composer on a different sphere as seen in, say, his Two Prelude Improvisations, which are decidedly serious bordering morbid.
*Tchaikovsky* set the music to Othello (in operatic form).
*Kodaly* set to music based on the life of Kossuth (also in operatic form).


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Hans Rott - anything!


Could not agree more!!! :cheers:

Plus, I would like to have another opera by Rossini, post-Tell period. He composed only Stabat Mater and Petite Messe Solennelle if we count only large-scale works, but these two show the amazing development Rossini went through as a composer, even after he had created his most elaborate opera.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

A work I wish existed?

Die Sieger


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wagner did plan on returning to the symphonic form after the completion of Parsifal, I believe. Too bad though, cos he died.


----------



## Ludric (Oct 29, 2014)

A set of 24 preludes and fugues in all keys, written for solo keyboard, by Jan Dismas Zelenka. Or rather, any kind of keyboard work by Zelenka, for that matter.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

This is fun 

I'd like these please:
Mahler - Symphony No.15 ('cos then there's be numbers 10 (proper) to 14 to enjoy too)
Shostakovich - Symphony No.16
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen II - Return to Valhalla
Mahler - an opera - actually, if Wagner doesn't get around to the above, maybe Mahler could do it 
Britten - opera "Lord of the Flies", all inappropriate innuendo aside, I reckon he'd have made a brilliant job of it.
Khachaturian - Symphony No.4
Prokofiev - ballet "Pinnochio"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I like the Lord of the Flies suggestion. Factions, ostracism, isolation, the sea - Britten definitely could have made that work bearing in mind how well he wrote for younger voices.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Arnold Bax "Rusalka" as an opera or ballet.


----------



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

Scriabin's *Mysterium*...Unfortunately he left it uncompleted...


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

For weeks I've been whistling the overture to Scott Joplin's opera Treemonisha, and every time I do I wish he had lived to write more like it.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

A ridiculous but fun piece for 3 pianos by Horowitz, Rachmaninoff and Art Tatum


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Glenn Gould - So You Want to Write a Classical Sonata?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Glenn Gould - So You Want to Write Gangsta Rap?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

I think it's already been mentioned (by CoAG?), but I'll say it again: with the thousands upon thousands of works that already exist and that I'll probably never have the time to catch up with, I can't really say that there are works I wish existed (that don't). That said, I always regret Beethoven didn't write a 'cello concerto. That's all. Carry on.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Sibelius could have cracked a cello concerto too. Maybe a ballet by Ligeti, though chances are it'd turn into another absurdist banale.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

It would have been interesting to hear what Mahler would have written had he lived another 20 or 30 years and had perhaps been influenced by Schoenberg and his students (as well as Ives, of whom he was aware and intrigued by).
Also, it would have been nice if Schoenberg had completed Moses und Aron.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

I would love to see the original Tannhauser overture ending appended somehow to the Venusberg music. That would be great fun to listen to!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

A Beethoven organ concerto would have been fascinating. Or more works like the Grosse Fuge.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Verdi - King Lear - a project he toyed with at one stage apparently.
Sibelius 8th symphony.
And let Mozart live another 5 years....


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Since I heard about it, I really wish Schoenberg had undertaken Totentanz der Prinzipien. The libretto exists, but without music.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2015)

I would like to hear a Mozart concerto for Trumpet and also one for Cello. Heck, throw in a Sinfonia Concertante for Ukalele and Gazoo. If it's Wolfgang it would be good.


----------

